# How often does your child go to their father?



## blue.bird

.


----------



## TiredNurse27

2 evenings a week and one day at the weekend may sound all well and good while the baby is 8 months old but once it gets to school age this will be very tiring for LO and you. 

Also is it fair to have someone have your baby nearly 50% of the time unless he's willing to take on 50% of the responsibility? Pay 50% of your rent as you need a bigger house to care for his child, do 50%, go to 50% of the childs appointments etc.

Some dads want all the fun time but none of the hard work is all I'm saying.


----------



## oaklvr

I think she's too young for the weekend away from you. I would schedule a Tues afternoon/evening visit and a Saturday visit. No overnights. Are you breastfeeding? That will help you in court.

My child was 5 when we divorced so he has her every other Friday-Sun and every other Thurs evening-Friday evening. So 3 days every two weeks.


----------



## wishuwerehere

One afternoon every week, she's been to stay with him and his parents overnight once so far, and he's not pushing to do it again!
That seems quite a busy, complicated schedule! I'd put money on having to change it around because he has 'plans' and so forth, I'd go for once a week and see if he sticks to it. 
Also, that's a lot for an 8 month old, at such a young age I really don't think2 nights away from a primary caregiver is sensible. Why not ask if he'd come to yours and put her to bed one night a week or something? As a compromise for the time being


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

thurs,sat and sun 10-5 and hes pushing for overnights so don't know what to do xx


----------



## mummaofthree

harry and ella (aged 4 and 2) go to their dad for 4 hours on a saturday... x

agreed in court x


----------



## blue.bird

.


----------



## Newdreemz

See if he sticks to your schedule. What usually happens is something will "come up" so he'll reschedule anyways. Even if you agreed to his schedule, most of the time something ALWAYS COMES UP. You usually end up trying to make it convenient for them for awhile before you realize LETS JUST GO TO COURT.


----------



## xJG30

Never. Just the way we like it. :)


----------



## Kacie

Newdreemz said:


> See if he sticks to your schedule. What usually happens is something will "come up" so he'll reschedule anyways. Even if you agreed to his schedule, most of the time something ALWAYS COMES UP.* You usually end up trying to make it convenient for them for awhile before you realize LETS JUST GO TO COURT.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Very true :thumbup:
> 
> He gets every Wednesday 1pm-5pm & Sat 10am-4pm
> 
> He wants more and is pushing for overnight stays.. he has made his application to court which was postponed as we're seeing if we can agree in mediation first. (We wont.. it'll go to court)
> 
> I have said no to overnights and will reconsider them when LO is over 18 months old. He only lives 1 mile down the road and until I can explain to her where she is going and when she will be back again I am not happy to agree to it. I am also still breast feeding her at night.. In fact, I can give a hundred reasons why it would be disruptive to her and not one reason as to why it would benefit her :shrug:
> 
> When she is 18 months I will consider if I feel she will cope with it and take it from there. I know I have an argument on my hands in court but I am 100% doing right by my daughter and if FOB was doing the same thing he'd realise that overnight stays with him are not in her best interests at such a young age.
> 
> Anyone who agrees to overnight stays.. does the FOB work shift patterns and nights? How do you arrange overnight stays around his work patterns??
> 
> (I just LOVE the way he cheated and treated us like crap and now I'm still having to work my life around FOB.. :grr: what a d*ck!!)
> 
> xx


----------



## xtlcx

My two boys are 7 and 11 and their dad has had them every weekend since we split up 5 years ago.

He works shifts so normally he has them friday and saturday one week and then saturday the next I made him agree to every saturday so at least I can plan my own life and not plan it round him. They also go for a full week in the summer holidays when he is on factory shutdown.

It is hard sometimes but now my boys are up its a bit easier as they can say if they want to go or tell him they want to stay longer.

We nearly went to court but in the end he would have walked out the court red faced as I was giving him as much access as he wanted.


----------



## Sophie1205

Leo goes to his Dad's every wednesday for tea. and then every other weekend he stays at his house friday - sunday. xx


----------



## teal

xJG30 said:


> Never. Just the way we like it. :)

Same here xx


----------



## JessdueJan

3 overnights every two weeks. Usually a Friday and Saturday one week and then just either the Friday or Saturday the next. 

His dad sometimes has him for tea one or two days in the week but these are usually just short notice times if there is a family meal or relatives birthdays or something :)


----------



## sineady

Lewis never goes to see his father.

thank god!!!


----------



## Marlarky

Every Wednesday and Thursday 11am-3pm

we will be going to court eventually as he will start pushing for more


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

thurs,sat,sun 10am 5pm but went to see my lawyer as hes wanting every weekend i want him to have every thrusday 10-5 every other weekend sat10 sun5 :( gonna miss him though


----------



## hancake100

Ellies dad comes round every Thursday after work for about an hour (it does bug me as he doesnt get here till 7pm and that is the time she would normally go to bed), He didnt want to see her for 10weeks after we split, so this has just been happening for a few weeks. He doesnt seem interested when he is here and just wants to watch telly etc..... I am hoping he is going to get bored of it and not bother coming after awhile. He doesnt do anything for Ellie and cant/wont offer anything so it would all be his loss.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

my daughter only sees her father once every week/2 weeks..when suits him..time and days! set up is alot of crap but i cant seem to win with set days times!:growlmad:


----------



## KiansMummy

Lo see's Fob every wednesday evening for an hour at my house, and an hour on saturdays at his house (we usually go out though somewere on sat) and contact is still supervised xx


----------



## justlove

Rhys never sees the sperm donor! (thats what i'm calling the twat from now on, i've decided today) as he doesn't even warrant being called Father given he didnt want his name on birth certificate


----------



## 112110

Never! :thumbup:


----------

